# Welches Java-Forum könnt ihr empfehlen?



## tec1 (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

welches Java-Forum könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich will demnächst ein Portal mit Apache-Jetspeed ins Netz stellen und brauche noch ein Forum im Style wie dieses hier (phpBB). Da ich in Jetspeed auch php integrieren kann dachte ich schon daran das bewährte phpBB-Forum zu nehmen. Ein Java-forum wäre mir aber lieber. Mit welchen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, mit welchen eher schlechte?


Gruß


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Mai 2006)

Ähm..du willste ein Portal online stellen und ein Forum reinmachen ? Wie stellst du dir das vor ? Copy & Paste und ne portlet.xml reinpacken wird nicht gehen *gg*

Willst du das ganze als Portlet laufen lassen ? Fall ja wünsch ich dir viel spass alles umzuschreiben. 
Sämtliche Links, Servlets, JSPs (eigentlich alles) muss angepasst werden. Und wenn du einen Fehler machst darfst du stundenlang suchen. Ich würd den Aufwand fast so hoch einschätzen wie ein ForenPortlet zu programmieren.

Oder willst du das Forum als Standartapp machen und über n ClippingPortlet einbinden ?


----------



## Dukel (19. Mai 2006)

Ich würde mir mal folgendes anschauen:
http://labs.jboss.com/portal/jbossportal/index.html
incl.
JBoss Portal Forums


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Mai 2006)

Hm..das JBoss Portal gefällt mir gar nicht, und wenn ich recht weiß sind die Portlets auch net wirklich JSR-168-kompatibel.


----------



## tec1 (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sebastian, 

ich verwende Jetspeed 2 als Portal, was mir bis jetzt ganz gut gefällt. Da kann ich JSF und Struts-Anwendungen ganz normal über eine Portletbridge einbinden, läuft super. So ähnlich sollte es auch mit php gehen. 

Wie das mit dem Forum geht, weiss ich noch nicht, bin gerade am überlegen. Wollte erst mal ein paar Meinungen einholen.

Aber welche Java-Foren könnt ihr denn nun empfehlen? Wie ich das dann einbinde ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Gast (22. Mai 2006)

Mir wurde jetzt das jforum unter www.jforum.net empfohlen, welches wirklich gut aussieht.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mai 2006)

tec1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da kann ich JSF und Struts-Anwendungen ganz normal über eine Portletbridge einbinden, läuft super



Schon klar. Aber die Voraussetzung ist eben, dass das Board mit Struts oder JSF gemacht wurde. Desweiteren musst du sämtliche Servlets "irgendwie" ersetzen, das dürfte aber gehen.
Sobald aber auf Struts/JSF o.ä. verzichtet wurde hast du ein Problem. Sämtliche hardcoded Links musst du ändern.
Das PHP-Portlet von J2 ist ja im Endeffekt ein ClippingPortlet.


----------



## tec1 (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sebastian,

ich bin derzeit am Überlegen auf ein Portal wie Jetspeed zu verzichten, da ich denke, dass die ganzen portalspezifischen urls das bookmarken im Internet unmöglich machen. Bin aber noch am testen.


----------

